# Cheapest and most expensive Tarantula in your country?



## Cemykay (Jan 24, 2020)

I would like to know which T species in your country/state is the most bang for the buck and the most sought after.

Here in germany I would say one of the cheapest is the Lasiodora parahybana. You can get slings for 2-3€. The most expensive T here is afaik the Pamphobeteus Solaris. I heard of prices between 400-500€ for small slings :wideyed:.


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jan 24, 2020)

*Cheapest* - Lasiodora parahybana/Psalmopoeus cambridgei - I regularly see slings of both being offered for as little as £1 each.
*Most expensive* - Aphonopelma mooreae - £190 for a sling, I think Pamphobeteus sp. "Solaris" were like £200-250 each the last time I saw them for sale but that was ages ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Jan 24, 2020)

Just from what I've seen the cheapest here (central US) would be Aphonopelma chalcodes or hentzi. I've seen hentzi slings for $10. Most expensive could be many things. Aphonopelma mooreae, bicoloratum, T. seladonia (when you can get your hands on one)

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Cemykay (Jan 24, 2020)

Rigor Mortis said:


> Just from what I've seen the cheapest here (central US) would be Aphonopelma chalcodes or hentzi. I've seen hentzi slings for $10. Most expensive could be many things. Aphonopelma mooreae, bicoloratum, T. seladonia (when you can get your hands on one)


That´s interesting, because Aphonopelma species, especially adult ones are quite expensive in germany. I haven´t seen or heard anything of the aphonopelma moorae but she looks awesome


----------



## Swagg (Jan 24, 2020)

In Florida you can get Aphonopelma chalcodes for around $20 and A. avicularia for between $10 - $20 depending on the size.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ThorsCarapace22 (Jan 24, 2020)

Aphonopelma chalcodes 20-30$
Poecilotheria Metallica female 400-500$
Also the Theraphosa Apophysis is around 375$ for some slings and juvies. That's what I have seen around these parts.


----------



## Liquifin (Jan 24, 2020)

What's cheap in my area of the US
A. chalcodes slings - $5-$10
L. parahybana slings - $3-10

What's expensive in my area of the US
X. sp. blue slings - $120-$150

People outside of North America got it much cheaper than we do... 



ThorsCarapace22 said:


> Poecilotheria Metallica 400-500$


Is that price for a sling, juvie, or adult specimen?



ThorsCarapace22 said:


> Also the Theraphosa Apophysis is around 375$ for some slings and juvies. That's what I have seen around these parts.


That's expensive for some slings. I got my T. apophysis sling for $100 and same price for my T. blondi sling. I have yet to see a sling in my area to pass the $150 mark in my area.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ThorsCarapace22 (Jan 24, 2020)

Liquifin said:


> What's cheap in my area of the US
> A. chalcodes slings - $5-$10
> L. parahybana slings - $3-10
> 
> ...


P. Metallica is for a female.  My bad. And yeah the T Apophysis is almost non existing on the few tarantula sites to buy from. And as far as shops you just see a T. Stirmi labled as a T. Blondi unsexed for 175$

I always hear people talk about cheap tarantulas, I have yet to find any 

An adult female P Metallica. I get side tracked.


----------



## Theneil (Jan 24, 2020)

ThorsCarapace22 said:


> Aphonopelma chalcodes 20-30$
> Poecilotheria Metallica female 400-500$
> Also the Theraphosa Apophysis is around 375$ for some slings and juvies. That's what I have seen around these parts.




Wow.  Is that prices at a pet store or something?  the P. metalica and T. apophysis is like douplw what i usually see them for, but i generally look at online prices, because thwre is jot much local to my side of the state.  (West side has all the deals...  )


----------



## Liquifin (Jan 24, 2020)

Theneil said:


> (West side has all the deals... )


West side as in west coast of the US??


----------



## ThorsCarapace22 (Jan 24, 2020)

There's no much locally for me either. It's mainly online. I can find a 20$ A chalcodes, but your paying for shipping so it's about 65$ in all. Expo deals aren't too bad, but they don't happen too often here.


----------



## Theneil (Jan 24, 2020)

Liquifin said:


> West side as in west coast of the US??


West side of WA state.  There are some good breeders over there that practically give things away sometimes, but not all of them want to ship and it is a 6 hour drive each way to get there, so i am close enough to find the deals, but too far away to get most of them...  



ThorsCarapace22 said:


> There's no much locally for me either. It's mainly online. I can find a 20$ A chalcodes, but your paying for shipping so it's about 65$ in all. Expo deals aren't too bad, but they don't happen too often here.


Yeah.  Thats why i just order a bunch of stuff on every order...  

If you can find other local hobbiests, you can try to arrange group orders.  I have done that a few times in the past and it can cut down shipping pretty quick to get 1-3 more people pitching in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Jan 24, 2020)

Cemykay said:


> That´s interesting, because Aphonopelma species, especially adult ones are quite expensive in germany. I haven´t seen or heard anything of the aphonopelma moorae but she looks awesome


A. moorae are 195$ in the USA. They are so expensive because only 1 person in Mexico is legally breeding them, and he charges a lot of money for them.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## obie (Jan 25, 2020)

Lasiodora parahybana 2bucks from me  for 2nd instar slings. I think the T seldonia is probably the highest right now. But the Phormingochilus sp Sabah blue are probably 2nd to that.


----------



## RezonantVoid (Jan 25, 2020)

Selenotypus Wallace here go fairly cheap at around $120 but sometimes you see someone who has somehow managed to get hold of the fabled "Rattlesnake tarantula" and they try sell it for $800. Not really worth valuing a T that much based on a sound it makes when you anger and provoke it IMO


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Jan 25, 2020)

RezonantVoid said:


> Selenotypus Wallace here go fairly cheap at around $120 but sometimes you see someone who has somehow managed to get hold of the fabled "Rattlesnake tarantula" and they try sell it for $800. Not really worth valuing a T that much based on a sound it makes when you anger and provoke it IMO


The rattlesnake tarantula is even famous here in the states.  I agree thats not a great thing to value a tarantula on but boy do people want it.


----------



## RezonantVoid (Jan 25, 2020)

MetalMan2004 said:


> The rattlesnake tarantula is even famous here in the states.  I agree thats not a great thing to value a tarantula on but boy do people want it.


Theres a bloke with a really poorly done website who has juvies for $500 and adults $800. Thats roughly equal in AUD to how much Seladonia was in the states when first released, and its literally just a small brown T with thick legs that screams

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jrh3 (Jan 25, 2020)

How much are birupes simoroxigorum selling for? I imagine pretty high.


----------



## Brachyfan (Jan 25, 2020)

T albopilosum sling  hobby free to $10
T seladonia slings (1/4")  $300


----------



## RezonantVoid (Jan 26, 2020)

jrh3 said:


> How much are birupes simoroxigorum selling for? I imagine pretty high.


Some of the sites i was reccomended had them for either €70 or £70, forgot which symbol. Seladonia was the same price

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brachyfan (Jan 26, 2020)

@RezonantVoid I find the Australian t keeping facinating. Would you say the majority of Ts in the hobby are WC or CB?


----------



## RezonantVoid (Jan 26, 2020)

Brachyfan said:


> @RezonantVoid I find the Australian t keeping facinating. Would you say the majority of Ts in the hobby are WC or CB?


it pains me to say, but i would honestly guess 75% or more of adult T's for sale here are WC. Ive only got one that wasnt. However, most slings here are CB. Dunno about overseas though


----------



## Brachyfan (Jan 26, 2020)

RezonantVoid said:


> Some of the sites i was reccomended had them for either €70 or £70, forgot which symbol. Seladonia was the same price





RezonantVoid said:


> it pains me to say, but i would honestly guess 75% or more of adult T's for sale here are WC. Ive only got one that wasnt. However, most slings here are CB. Dunno about overseas though


Good to hear there are options for both! All tarantulas initially come from the wild.

All the breeders that I know of in Canada have WC clearly labeled. I have gotten some larger t's from them that were CB. But any pet store selling large tarantulas is most definitely wild caught. I bought my 4-5" pulchripes from a store and that is my only wild caught t. I have passed up many in favor of slings from breeders.

As you guys aren't dealing with import/export and smuggling I see it as less of a problem there. As long as some basic conservation is in play.


----------



## RezonantVoid (Jan 26, 2020)

Brachyfan said:


> Good to hear there are options for both! All tarantulas initially come from the wild.
> 
> All the breeders that I know of in Canada have WC clearly labeled. I have gotten some larger t's from them that were CB. But any pet store selling large tarantulas is most definitely wild caught. I bought my 4-5" pulchripes from a store and that is my only wild caught t. I have passed up many in favor of slings from breeders.
> 
> As you guys aren't dealing with import/export and smuggling I see it as less of a problem there. As long as some basic conservation is in play.


As far as im aware theres no conservation laws in place for inverts here but i hope im wrong. Just about non tarantula primitive for sale is always WC or from a captive hatched sac taken from the wild


----------



## abexoskeleton (Jan 26, 2020)

Cheapest would be S. javanensis, most expensive would be T. Seladonia followed by H. pulchripes


----------



## WolleWolf (Jan 27, 2020)

In Germany you can get 2i T. seladonia for 60€ now. (I am not a fan of this species. Beautyful yes, but too small!)

Xenesthis intermedia is very expensive here (for me the most stunning Xenesthis sp.)


----------



## SonsofArachne (Jan 28, 2020)

jrh3 said:


> How much are birupes simoroxigorum selling for? I imagine pretty high.


I've seen $200 to $350 in the US for slings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cemykay (Jan 28, 2020)

SonsofArachne said:


> I've seen $200 to $350 in the US for slings


That´s crazy you can order slings in europe for 80€

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Jan 28, 2020)

Cemykay said:


> That´s crazy you can order slings in europe for 80€


 lol, believe me, US buyers know all about European prices (and are bitter about them). US prices are at least double the prices in Europe, and go up depending on the rarity of the species.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cemykay (Jan 29, 2020)

SonsofArachne said:


> lol, believe me, US buyers know all about European prices (and are bitter about them). US prices are at least double the prices in Europe, and go up depending on the rarity of the species.


That´s one reason why I started this thread. I am interested in the different prices of T´s in the americas, europe and asia/africa because some tarantulas have to be cheaper in the US then in germany right?


----------



## SonsofArachne (Jan 29, 2020)

Cemykay said:


> some tarantulas have to be cheaper in the US then in germany right?


Not that I've ever heard of.


----------



## Theneil (Jan 31, 2020)

Cemykay said:


> That´s one reason why I started this thread. I am interested in the different prices of T´s in the americas, europe and asia/africa because some tarantulas have to be cheaper in the US then in germany right?


Yes.  Though not the notm.  There are always going to be some people selling for much less than market. 

Also, the common, native aphonopelma species can be had very cheaply here, and they are more expensive in other places.  I know a somw people will actually breed them speciffically to export the slings, because they can make more money selling A. chalcodes to somebody across the pond than they can get in the US.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Jan 31, 2020)

Theneil said:


> Also, the common, native aphonopelma species can be had very cheaply here, and they are more expensive in other places.


You're right, I forgot about wild caught Aphonopelma being cheaper here in my post. I should have remembered the 'exception to every rule' rule.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Jan 31, 2020)

H. maculata slings...here in the US you can _barel_y give them away...Same goes for LPs...T. vagans slings are darn close to free as well.

Expensive...there are a few Xenesthis and Pamphobetus species that are stupidly priced...like 500+ per sling.....(pamph) solaris, ultramarinus, (xenes)megascopula and sp. blue are but a few.


----------



## SonsofArachne (Jan 31, 2020)

cold blood said:


> like 500+ per sling.....(pamph) solaris, ultramarinus, (xenes)megascopula and sp. blue are but a few.


This is the reason I don't own any of these species. I'll pay a lot for a tarantula but $500 for one sling is too much for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fried rice (Jan 31, 2020)

I saw a neoholothele incei sling for $15. The most expensive tarantulas I have seen we’re adult female brachypelma hamorii. They were $350, and they were 3.5 inches!


----------



## vickyklimova (Mar 26, 2020)

In Poland the most expensive was Typholaena seladonia, it was 2000 zloty (480 USD) for a sling. Now it costs 500 zloty (120 USD). Then the most expensive tarantula was Birupes simoroxigorum (2000 Polish zloty too).
2020 most expensive tarantula species in Poland are Phormingochilus pennellhewletti, Xenesthis sp bright, Xenesthis sp blue, Phormingohilus sp sabah blue, Pamphobeteus sp solaris, Pamphobeteus ultramarinus, Aphonopelma mooreae. They are all from 90 to 150 USD for a L1-3. Typholaena seladonia and Birupes simoroxigorum are 100-120 USD for a sling too.
Lasiodora parahybana, Tliltocatl (Brachypelma) albopilosum, Neoholothele incei cost 4-8 zloty (1-2 USD).


----------



## trup (Apr 1, 2020)

Liquifin said:


> A. chalcodes slings - $5-$10


Welp... if I survive the pandemic, I will look up exporting/importing laws and go on a "trip" to the USA then  I've only ever seen a pair for sale which cost around 130 euros


----------



## Theneil (Apr 2, 2020)

trup said:


> Welp... if I survive the pandemic, I will look up exporting/importing laws and go on a "trip" to the USA then  I've only ever seen a pair for sale which cost around 130 euros


Seems like they are usually about 50-70£ each (for a female)when i see them on european lists.


----------



## CommanderBacon (Apr 3, 2020)

The cheapest would be Aphonopelma chalcodes, which you would be a fool to pay any money for, and the most expensive I've seen was Birupes simoroxigorum which I saw listed for $900 a few months back. It's probably cheaper now, I dunno.

Edit: Folks in the UK, it's my understanding a breeder friend of mine will be exporting a large number of Aphonopelma sp to the Spider Shop this year, but I don't know what kind of timeline that's on or what specific species will be included. It should be pretty sweet.


----------

